# Cabelas Hunting Backpack



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

*This has been sold*.

I'm selling a used Cabelas Hunting Backpack for $40.

Here is a link to the ad.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35771672&cat=225









Call or text 801-631-5880

-Brian


----------



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Sold


----------

